# Anyone good at GIF's?



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

If so, can someone please make this into a GIF (the size of an avatar, roughly 100/60)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEh6mUMx92g

I need the Akiyama scene, from 4:44 - 4:50

I also need the Ishida scene from 3:07-3:15

Points and rep will be given.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well... I'm too lazy....but i can give u a website.

http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-a-Video-Into-a-Gif-Animation

It's the second option unless you have the program in the first option. 

Or you could just have someone else do it as implied in the first post and ignore this completely.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Coming right up, you want any text added in?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i can make it bigger if u want











ahh i just realized i didnt get the name like u wanted


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is the first one you wanted, but there other says it exceeds the limit. I'm going to try again.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys, I really appreciate it. No text is fine. Would any of you be down to make the Ishida one as well?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

The other one, if you want it bigger just let me know.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice, and yes, a bit bigger would be lovely!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

K, try this one:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You sir, are the MAN!

Thanks to all of you, really.


----------

